# Clipping in SOG veg?



## Daiwa13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Whats the right technique for early veg clipping of a bushy sog plant? Do you remove all branches except top shoot, and leave all fan leaves?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

I clip all the lower branches that do not reach the canopy about 1 week before I throw them into flower. I never clip fan leaves or anything that does not need removing.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 8, 2009)

Just replace the XX with tt...
hxxp://www.freecannabis.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 8, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Just replace the XX with tt...
> hxxp://www.freecannabis.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64


 
I am not sure if that is the best example. It really depends on the strain you are using. Give us a list of what you are running with and we can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Daiwa13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Got the headband, common bagseed purple, auto-top mexi, northern lights, & sensi-star. I know its a mix up, but I get to smoke different strains, and i need that. So far I clipped a few small branches towards the base of the plants, there about 4-6 nodes deep, bushy.


----------

